# ISO fried chicken recipe



## PiecesOfGlass (Nov 16, 2008)

Well yeah, I guess it's sort of obvious what I'm looking for, isn't it? 

So, do you have any good recipes of _fried chicken_, that you're willing to share with me?


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

if you can, soak your chicken pieces in salt water for at least a few hours.......then soak in a buttermilk and  uncooked egg (plain milk is fine, too) concoction or if you're in a rush, dip the pieces and then have a baggy or plate (baggy is easier cleanup) filled with seasoned flour that has salt, pepper, paprika, cayenne (if you like a bit of zip), onion and garlic powder for every cup of flour it's one tsp of salt and 1/4 tsp pepper 1/4 of paprika...........then get your oil (peanut oil is best) but canola is fine, too, when it's hot enough a wooden spoon dipped in will bubble at the point of contact.... add your pieces so that they are spread out in one layer...do not put pieces on top of others......you need to be able to turn them.......have a pair of tongs on hand and turn periodically......you need to be there to watch.......you can't go off......so have a book, magazine, or tv nearby......that's it.........but the brining at the beginning is what makes it so good.......that is the soaking in the salt water for a few hours.........to check for doneness either have a food thermometer on hand and stick into the thickest piece but not near the bone and in the center.........your smaller pieces are going to cook before the larger ones......so the wings will be the first to take out and the breasts the last..........if no thermometer.......then take the piece out and cut into with a knife .....if the juices run clear then they're done........if you see any pink or blood at all it's not ready.......good luck and I'm sure that others (esp. our old time southeners will be checking in with their belt busting recipes......this was my Gramma's recipe..........


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

I really didn't clarify here. upon rereading......after the milk bath, add the pieces to the baggie of flour and spices and douse evenly or to a plate of seasoned flour and roll evenly shaking off any excess......you want to coat them with flour and then fry....


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 16, 2008)

That sounds good. I would use Wondra flour to avoid having too much coating on the chicken.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

you're absolute spot on lyndalou......that's what I use, too, but she's posting from Sweden and I'm not sure that she can even get peanut oil or Canola........I know what you can get in Germany and Sweden and it's very dicey on American products that we're used to taking for granted.........please kiss your grocery stores managers.........you don't know how lucky we Americans are...........


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 16, 2008)

i have cooked Mamas fried chicken off 
her website .. it was great ..


----------



## Constance (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's my recipe...friends and family say it's the best.


Connie's Fried Chickien

Cut whole chicken into individual pieces. I don't recommend pre-cut chickens because the back is included in with the breast meat, making a piece too large to fry properly.

Season chicken pieces liberally with salt and pepper. Prepare a shallow pan of flour (3-4 cups), well-seasoned with more salt and pepper. Prepare a shallow bowl of beaten eggs (about 3) thinned with milk or water to the consistancy of heavy cream.
Pour canola oil into an electric skillet to the depth of 1-1/4" and preheat to 375 degrees. When light goes off, indicating temperature has been reached, coat chicken pieces one at a time, first in flour, then in egg mixture, then in flour again, and add to hot oil.
DO NOT TURN chicken until first side is nicely browned. Then turn, and put lid on ker-slaunch-wise, so chicken will continue browning, but also steam a little. When browned on both sides, remove and let drain on paper towels.
Turn down heat and pour most of the grease out of skillet, leaving about a quarter cup and all the little brown bits in pan. Stir in about 1/2 cups of flour remaining from coating, a little at a time, till a smooth roux is formed. Slowly stir in milk (about 2-3 cups, mixture should be thin), smoothing out any lumps, then turn heat back up to 350 degrees. Cook, stirring, till gravy is of desired consistancy. Taste, re-season with salt and pepper and about 1/2 tsp sugar.

This chicken will be tender but not greasy, because you've cooked it at a high enough temperature and haven't turned it over and over.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

Constance ,.......your recipe and anything Mama makes sounds great to me..........I knew that we'd have some great cooks weighing in...........that's figureatively speaking......just a made a pun and didn't know it.


----------



## Constance (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, thank you! Mama and I like the same kind of cooking.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Nov 16, 2008)

First, the basics. The chicken should be cut into 8 pieces - 2 wings, 2 breasts, 2 legs and 2 thighs. The leg and thigh should be separated and the wing tips and backbone should be removed. Otherwise the chicken won't cook evenly.

Brining in salt water isn't necessary and isn't traditional. Many cooks do soak in milk or buttermilk. Buttermilk does seem to make the chicken a little more moist and tender and also helps the flour to adhere. You can use all-purpose or self-rising flour. I prefer self-rising. If using all-purpose, I add a little baking powder. I season the flour with salt and pepper only. Other seasonings are optional but non-traditional. 

Don't worry about having too much coating on the chicken. Actually, you'll probably have the opposite problem. If you like a heavier coating, first dredge in flour, then in milk or egg wash, then in flour again. Shake off excess flour before cooking.

Preheat about 1 1/2 or 2 inches of oil to about 365 or 370 in a large, heavy skillet or an electric skillet. First put in the thighs, then the breasts, then the legs, and lastly the wings. Don't overcrowd the skillet. Cook uncovered, turning frequently to avoid overbrowning. Only reduce the heat if the chicken is overbrowning and don't reduce it much. Chicken fried at too low a temperature will be greasy. 

Depending on the size of the chicken and the exact cooking temperature, approximate cooking time for the wings and legs will be about 15-20 minutes (the legs need a little longer than the wings). The breasts and thighs will take about 25 minutes. Good luck!


----------



## sattie (Nov 16, 2008)

I really don't have my own recipe yet, but I have used this one several times and it is a tasty fried chicken.  I do brine my chicken first and I have used this recipe in the deep fryer.


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 16, 2008)

Paula Deen's Southern Fried Chicken is absolutely delicious. The self-rising flour makes it really crispy! It's the best fried chicken I've ever made...

*Ingredients*



3 eggs
1 cup hot red pepper sauce
2 cups self-rising flour
2 1/2 pound chicken, cut into pieces
 *Directions*

      House Seasoning, recipe follows 


Oil, for frying, preferably peanut oil
           Heat the oil to 350 degrees F in a deep pot. Do not fill the pot more than 1/2 full with oil.  
In a medium size bowl, beat the eggs. Add enough hot sauce so the egg mixture is bright orange (about 1 cup). Season the chicken with the House Seasoning. Dip the seasoned chicken in the egg, and then coat well in the flour. Place the chicken in the preheated oil and fry the chicken in the oil until brown and crisp. Dark meat takes longer than white meat. Approximate cooking time is 13 to 14 minutes for dark meat and 8 to 10 minutes for white meat. 
*House Seasoning:*



1 cup salt
1/4 cup pepper
1/4 cup garlic powder
           To make the House Seasoning, mix the ingredients together and store in an air-tight container for up to 6 months.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Nov 16, 2008)

RobsanX said:


> Paula Deen's Southern Fried Chicken is absolutely delicious. The self-rising flour makes it really crispy! It's the best fried chicken I've ever made...
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...


 
This recipe is for deep frying.  The cooking times and temp are way off for skillet frying.


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 16, 2008)

I just wanted to add some random tidbits I've picked up from my own experiences, AB (alton brown) and cooks illustrated...

If you chose to add spices, add it directly to the chicken vs the dredging flour...Because the spices are "protected" by the flour, less flavors "cook out"...

Salt your buttermilk or milk, you're effectively turning it into a brine which will allow more liquid to enter the bird...

If you like really heavily breaded chicken, drizzle some buttermilk, milk or egg (simply use the liquid you used to brine) into the dredging flour and mix with your hands...It'll clump up the flour which will have more breading.

Temps - This is the absolute secret to producing the best and consist chicken.  Most pro. chef recommend you heat the oil to 375f...What is never said is actual frying temps...Obviously you put in a bunch of 40f chicken pieces into 375f oil, that oil temp is going to drop...You goal is after the pieces are initially put it to keep the oil between 300-315...The large majority of people with residential electric range make a huge mistake by either putting the oil onto the lowest setting or on highest setting...You have to do some experimenting to determine where your temp dial needs to be and medium is a great place to start. 

Wait at least 10mins after dredging prior to frying to allow the coating to set up.

If you enjoy KFC's original recipe, they use cake flour which is fine grain soft flour.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2008)

Cut young whole chicken in the middle, doesn't matter back or front. Season with what you like, because what I like may not be what you like. I like to go heavy on Hungarian paprika, but that just me. Put it flat on the oiled, hot frying pan, skin up. Using flat lid push the chicken down and put some weight on it. Fry for 10-15 minutes on the medium heat. Turn around and repeat. Please check for doneness. The time depends on size of the chicken, the weight, the type of stove you have. If it is not done at this point you have couple options, turn around fry some more or put it in the oven and finish it in the oven, I prefer the frying. Serve hot or cold. It is super simple and very yummy.


----------

